# jointer



## jcinq12 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm getting allot of rippling when using my jointer, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't wait to hear a good answer to your problem. I have the same issue with my jointer. I just assumed I was pushing the stock a little too fast or possibly one knife was a little too high. My hand sander knocks it down pretty easily so I haven't spent much,,,,, OK,,,, any time resolving the issue.


----------



## jcinq12 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have been doing the same


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

dull blades?


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Did you try flipping the board around and feeding from other end? Could be grain direction? If not then I agree with Smitty with maybe dull knives.

John


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

It's not a grain direction problem. I'm sure the blades are probably dull but I'm not sure that will cause the "scalloping" or "wavy" edge produced. I still think one or more of the knives is too high or too low. Now, I'm inspired to check the height of the knives tomorrow.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ok well can you post what you found out I've flipped the board cause of grain or changes the knives. It was just one or the other for me. It would be good to know what is causing it for you.

John


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I usually find that taking a smaller bite and moving the stock slower eliminates this problem. Many people just get into too much of a hurry and try to take off more stock than they should in one pass.

The final pass or two or three should be with very small bite and with the grain. This gives the best finished look. When I am just trying to remove wood I will alternate directions and take a larger bite.

Checking the alignment and also having sharp blades will help.

Good luck.

George


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

*smitty and johnjf0662 win the grand prize!!*

I checked the hight of the knives and they all seemed fine. But when I shifted the fence to edge with another portion of the knives the problem went away. So it looks like smitty and johnjf0662 were right - dull knives (or at least a dull portion of the knives). When edge jointing, I may not move the fence for months, which may cause a dull area of knife edge 3/4" wide.


----------



## jcinq12 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for the sugestions! I will look into all of them.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

It's funny. When I use my planer I always try to push the boards through in a different location each time, so as to even out the blade wear. Do I do this when I use my jointer? NO! Something for me to remeber.

Gerry


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> It's funny. When I use my planer I always try to push the boards through in a different location each time, so as to even out the blade wear. Do I do this when I use my jointer? NO! Something for me to remeber.
> 
> Gerry


It is funny, I do the exact same thing with the planer, just never bothered to move the fence on the jointer unless I needed to flatten something wider.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I think we are all creatures of easy habit. Moving the boards around on the planer requires no extra effort, but moving the fence on the jointer does. Same reason we normally wait too long to change blades. Get yourself one of the magnetic jigs for setting the blade height on your jointer. Then get a second set of blades so you always have a sharp set around and change out as needed. The more you change them, the easier it gets. One of the things I always look at when buying new power tools is how easy is it to change blades. This makes up part of my decision process on which one I get.:yes:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

There`s nothing sweeter than using well tuned joiner...well maybe...a well tuned planer, or table saw, or chissel, block plane, bandsaw...never mind!!


----------

